# Bus from Guadalajara to Mcallen Tx



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Has anyone done this recently? If so what bus company did you use. I am coming up blank from searches. I want to go right into Mcallen, not Reynosa if possible.
thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Some time back, we used a bus (grupo Sendero, but there are other lines) between Monterrey and the downtown bus station in McAllen. They even gave us the old folks discount without an INAPAM card.
Between Monterrey and Guadalajara, we used Interjet. It didn‘cost much more than a bus all the way, but the trip was much, much shorter and much more comfortable; 4 hours total travel time, with time for a lunch at the airport in Monterrey. It sure beat a long overnight bus ride.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I have to do the entire trip by bus, air travel is out. I have spent several days trying to find out what bus lines, where to buy tickets, schedules etc. It should not be this complicated. Bus websites are hopeless, local travel agents not interested, yet everyone raves about how easy bus travel is in Mexico. What am I missing?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Grizzy said:


> I have to do the entire trip by bus, air travel is out. I have spent several days trying to find out what bus lines, where to buy tickets, schedules etc. It should not be this complicated. Bus websites are hopeless, local travel agents not interested, yet everyone raves about how easy bus travel is in Mexico. What am I missing?



At the Central Camionera 3 or 4 bus lines here in our city [SLP] have on their large LCD screens behind the ticket counters the price and departure times to McAllen Tx., as well as Laredo Tx.. I have no idea if they have a contract with another bus line and in Monterrey you have to transfer to another bus there.

I also, in the past, have noticed these 2 popular destinations on the screens in other bus terminals around in Central Mexico. Try a trip to the bus terminal is my advise or just go buy a ticket when leaving. 

I think I remember seeing these 2 US destinations, plus Nogales Az. on screens at the new Central de Autobuses [Central Camionera in Tonala] in Guadalajara also.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Alan. I am heading to Tonala to check out the bus depot today. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ValRomx (Nov 12, 2012)

Grizzy said:


> I have to do the entire trip by bus, air travel is out. I have spent several days trying to find out what bus lines, where to buy tickets, schedules etc. It should not be this complicated. Bus websites are hopeless, local travel agents not interested, yet everyone raves about how easy bus travel is in Mexico. What am I missing?


El Central is the bus terminal in McAllen. Here are numbers of the bus lines (minus Tornado) that serve the terminal:

Lineas Panamericanas: 956.664.1561
Greyhound-VTC: 956.686.5479
Grupo Senda: 956.994.8824
Omnibus: 956.994.9386
Transpais: 956.668.8220
El Expreso: 956.668.8800

Info taken from the terminal's Facebook Page


----------

